# Daisy today



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

She's 11-1/2 years and wonderfully healthy, a true veteran of life now. She has been loved and cared for every day of her life. We recently added a new puppy to our family, she has accepted him into our fold completely, is very nuturing and patient. 

Here's to however many years we have left together, and to all the years we've had this far ... Daisy, you are a star in my book, forever one of the brightest :heartbeat


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Daisy is so beautiful, a very precious Old Gold. It's great to hear she's doing so well and is so wonderful with your new puppy.

I hope you have many happy, healthy years to come with your girl.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

What a beautiful girl Daisy is!! It is awesome to hear how she has accepted the new puppy into your home after being an only dog for so many years.

Wishing you, Daisy and Spirit many more years together.......


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Miss Daisy u r Beeuutifull!  Momma got you your own Kitty a few years ago...n now u your very own Puppy! Teach him well, Old Wise One! You have tons to teach...

Gibe u r Momma da Smooch, K?


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Awwww she is beautiful!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I think Spirit is a lucky boy to have her as a sister! Beautiful girl.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

You go Daisy girl! She is so beautiful and such a good girl for accepting your new puppy.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

They all increase in value which each passing year if that's possible as the minute they enter our lives they've already captured our hearts. I think I can safetly say that Daisy "The Fisherdog" has captured all our hearts as we've grown to know her over the years here on the forum. Atta girl Daisy...there are still plenty of fish to catch...so much water and so little time.

Pete


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Such a pretty girl! 
I remember the scare she gave you a couple years ago. It's just awesome that she's doing so well, is in such good health and going so strong at 11 1/2!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LifeOfRiley said:


> Such a pretty girl!
> I remember the scare she gave you a couple years ago. It's just awesome that she's doing so well, is in such good health and going so strong at 11 1/2!


I shudder still today to remember how close I came to putting her to sleep that weekend, on the advice of an e-vet. So close. But I didn't, I hung on and so did she. We've both earned these golden years, in a big way .... she is precious beyond words.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

What a beauty!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I just love Daisy the fisherdog  She can catch those sunfish all by herself just like my Tucker boy did. May you have many more years together.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> I shudder still today to remember how close I came to putting her to sleep that weekend, on the advice of an e-vet. So close. But I didn't, I hung on and so did she. *We've both earned these golden years, in a big way *.... she is precious beyond words.


 
You sure have! And many more.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Mick says he's in love with your beautiful girl.
What a beautiful dame!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Your Daisy is such a beautiful girl  Glad that she is doing well in her senior years, she's so very sweet


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

HolDaisy said:


> Your Daisy is such a beautiful girl  Glad that she is doing well in her senior years, she's so very sweet


Can't have too many Daisies


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

What a Grand and Beautiful Lady Daisy is for many, many more years to come..!!!.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

What a beautiful girl you are Daisy! You are so very much loved!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Daisy is a very pretty girl! Love her silver face.


----------



## eslucky (May 10, 2012)

Daisy is such a beauty. I only hope that my puppy Daisy can grow up to be as wonderful as her and live a long and happy life with us.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I remember that time and a late night phone call. Glad you changed your mind!!!!!!!!

From Mooze
Daizu eye lub u
mooze

From Angel
Itz okaye cuz hez mi brudder!!!!!!

beth, moose and angel


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I think you should go visit that vet and show him the result of NOT taking his advice.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

mainegirl said:


> I remember that time and a late night phone call. Glad you changed your mind!!!!!!!!


Beth, did I call you? I don't remember  I was all but delirious that weekend, I don't even know how I functioned. I remember holding Daisy all night, feeling her every breath and willing her through the hours. Torturous, long hours.

You've always been there for us, Beth. I still have the trout fish from her very first knee surgery...it's a keepsake and a constant reminder of the friends we gather because of our goldens. I treasure you :heartbeat


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Daisy is quite an awesome trooper! May you have plenty of time left with her.


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface (Dec 20, 2009)

I just love that face...so full of golden wisdom. I hope that you have many more lovely years with your gorgeous girl.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Daisy is such a beautiful girl. Hope she has lots of great fishing adventures this summer.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Daisy is gorgeous! :smooch:

She looks sooooo soft that I just want to wrap my arms around her and lay my head on her shoulder. Very huggable....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*JoEllen*

JoEllen

Daisy is just a gorgeous gal-she reminds me so much of my BRIDGE girl, Smooch!!


----------

